# Disney's Live-Action 'The Jungle Book'



## Stunna (Aug 15, 2015)

> _The Jungle Book_ is an upcoming American adventure film directed by Jon Favreau, written by Justin Marks, and produced by Walt Disney Pictures. It is a live-action remake of the 1967 animated film of the same name. The film stars Neel Sethi, Emjay Anthony, Bill Murray, Ben Kingsley, Idris Elba, Christopher Walken, Scarlett Johansson, Giancarlo Esposito, and Lupita Nyong'o. The film is scheduled to be released on April 15, 2016.


The teaser poster is fresh from D23


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2015)

That looks amazing man

Love that colour scheme

So vibrant yet detailed






.... why did you leave us, Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 15, 2015)

dat off-topic transition lol


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 15, 2015)

Only good Shere Khan potrayal was Tony Jay's in the horrible Jungle book 2 animated movie and his Tailspin appearances, hopefully they do a good one.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2015)

Favreau has posted a teaser to...Vine

trailer on Monday


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2015)

> Idris Elba



What up Shere-khan?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 12, 2015)

The 1994 one was already a master piece.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> master piece.



Not two words.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 14, 2015)

This movie looks so dope


----------



## Varg (Sep 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rJfF7Fc1ieA[/YOUTUBE]

Low quality trailer. Movie sure looks great.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2015)

eh, I'll wait for an HD


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 15, 2015)

I was hoping for something more stylized, rather than hyper realism, but still looks cool.

Hoping we get hq version with music and lines soon.

Visually, this looks more like what I thought the WB one would look like.

Hoping for a great adventure film through the jungle.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 15, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owgrkAQ-Log#t=14[/youtube]

As per one comment, imagine if they made the Lion King in this style.  It almost feels like they're gearing up for it with this movie, as a matter of fact.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm whelmed.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> As per one comment, imagine if they made the Lion King in this style.


They could. But they shouldn't.

It was nice. Serkis' will 'prolly be better tho.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 15, 2015)

I hope the WB one is more stylized.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 15, 2015)

The colour scheme is so fucking muted. Hope it's brighter in the final product. The Jungle Book of all things shouldn't be this damn gritty.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2015)

Jon Favreau as director: 
Scar-Jo as Kaa: 
Mowgli as Tarzan:


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2015)

lol Mowgli's Tarzan because he swings from a couple vines and leaps off some branches? C'mon, now. If he were Tarzan, he'd be _fighting_ Shere Khan and King Louie...not running for dear life.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 16, 2015)

SakugaDaichi said:


> The colour scheme is so fucking muted. Hope it's brighter in the final product. The Jungle Book of all things shouldn't be this damn gritty.



Agreed. Baloo looks boss as fuck though.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 16, 2015)

> The Jungle Book *of all things* shouldn't be this damn gritty


Are you sure about that? Because out of all of the Disney canon, The Jungle Book seems like one of the easiest ones to make more action packed and "gritty."


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 16, 2015)

If these animals sing, that's going to be scary. Even the whistling bear was kind of scary.

That stuff doesn't look quite right when the animals are this photoreal-ish.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Are you sure about that? Because out of all of the Disney canon, The Jungle Book seems like one of the easiest ones to make more action packed and "gritty."



I was referring to the colour scheme in this instance. I don't mind it being more action packed but going through all the effort of making everything look so pretty then mute the colour scheme seems like a waste to me.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 16, 2015)

The colours on the poster are great.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 19, 2015)

From the trailer this movie looks pretty good


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 20, 2015)

Never watched the disney movie, but I read the book, and I got say, Scar Joo's voice in it isn't doing it for me


Lacks that indian accent / molten sex vibrato


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 21, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> *Never watched the disney movie*, but I read the book, and I got say, Scar Joo's voice in it isn't doing it for me
> 
> 
> Lacks that indian accent / molten sex vibrato



What is this I'm reading right now.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]C4qgAaxB_pc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Runner (Feb 7, 2016)

I see some Lion King feel to this.


----------



## Bender (Feb 7, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> > *Never watched the disney movie*, but I read the book, and I got say, Scar Joo's voice in it isn't doing it for me
> >
> >
> > Lacks that indian accent / molten sex vibrato
> ...



Shame on any friend that's never seen the Jungle Book.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 7, 2016)

Sir Jogga said:


> I see some Lion King feel to this.



If Lion King was given the live-action treatment, imagine what that would be like.  

If done right, the epic could go right through the roof.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2016)

the trailer's rendition of "Bare Necessities"


----------



## Bender (Apr 14, 2016)

28 min away from seeing Jungle book 2016 film.

Anyone else who seeing it today or tomorrow I urge that you watch this hilarity:

[YOUTUBE]WcfDDa5YoV8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]MURigSnzUBk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2016)

they're out their rabbit ass minds if they think "Bare Necessities" is the only good song in that movie


----------



## Bender (Apr 14, 2016)

@Stunna

Lol friend it is. That song is classic.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2016)

"I Wanna Be Like You" >


----------



## Bender (Apr 15, 2016)

Anyways...

lol lol @ the point Screen Junkies made on nearly *EVERYONE *in the jungle is touchy feely with Mowgli.

Like Jeebus Cripes no such as personal space in the jungle?


----------



## teddy (Apr 15, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> Never watched the disney movie, but I read the book, and I got say, Scar Joo's voice in it isn't doing it for me
> 
> 
> Lacks that indian accent / molten sex vibrato



Word. heard kaa speak and was like "oh, there's scarjo..."


----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2016)

Saw this
Scarjo sucked, she must've thrown favro some sex to be in this
Scarred up mowgli was pretty badass, if I was 8 I'd think he was fucking awesome
Bill Murray can't sing for shit
Walken was pretty damn intimidating as Louie
Wolves stole the movie, it became all about the wolves tbh, prepare to have this movie brainwash you into being a dog lover
6/10, never dragged but nothing at all powerful happening


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2016)

movie was good

songs should have been cut tho

ending also had some problems

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2016)

Did they get a new guy to do Honest Trailers? Or has there always been multiple narrators and I never noticed?

As for the movie itself, my feelings seem to mirror everyone elses. Good humor, special effects and voice acting, but the songs felt out-of-place and the ending had its own issues. I suspect that the movie was originally designed to be a musical, but someone decided to remove the songs at the last moment except the ones which were almost required for the narrative. During the end credits, apparently Kaa sings a song, giving some weight to my theory.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2016)

Idris Elba was A+ casting for Shere Khan.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah, he probably was the most inspired casting choice and he stood out the most, although Bill Murray also sounded like he was having fun. Oddly, my only complaint is Sir Ben Kingsley, although I can't decide if it was his acting or a sound mixing issue. He does good when he's merely talking, but when he yells, something about his voice seems too reserved- as if he's yelling without any kind of intensity. But once again, maybe it was a sound mixing problem.


----------



## Bender (Apr 17, 2016)

Saw movie on Thursday

Give it a 7.9 out of 10

+Excellent choice for Mowgli(thank freaking crap he ain't as bratty as his 1967 counterpart)
+Idris Alba ftw
+ Scar Jo did breathtakingly scary Kas
+Enjoyed Bill Murray as Baloo (to point may even make Baloo siggy
+More emphasis on wolves
+Know no one noticed it but somewhat similar comparison to book with Shere Khan "manipulating" the wolves

-Feels like a "bros before hoes" change with


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mowgli being allowed to stay in the jungle




Going to see movie again later today with pops


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Apr 17, 2016)

Saw this last night. Twas bloody fantastic. Lupita was great but Idris scared the crap outta me.

8.5/10!!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2016)

One thing I liked was how Mowgli was getting visibly scratched up throughout it. It gave weight to the action scenes.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 18, 2016)

Sanders forever, Elba never.

Infact none of them matched the cast of the 67 version.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2016)

Haven't seen the movie yet, about to negotiate everyone in this thread for spoiling me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 20, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]IGL39PasNOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2016)

Bender said:


> Saw movie on Thursday
> 
> Give it a 7.9 out of 10
> 
> ...



So they didn't go with.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The village reject Mogli, and he goes back to the jungle and gets the wildlife destroy the village? So disappointing.


----------



## Bender (Apr 21, 2016)

@Nemsis

Goddamn dad backed out at the last minute on going to see The Jungle book cuz "He wasn't feeling well"...


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2016)

Warner Bros is still working on releasing their own Jungle Book movie in a couple of years.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 22, 2016)

which will be better

and thanks to idiots going to see this garbage now we might get a live action Lion King


----------



## RisingVengeance (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that was probably more than guaranteed with or without those of us who _did_ end up going to see the film. Speaking of which, I saw it with a friend. Thought it was well done. Had some interesting parts mixed in with the usual boring, story-driven ones; but, overall, I enjoyed it. Sucked that my contacts dried out and I had to take them out for fear of wanting to gouge out my eyeballs thus seeing the second half blurry.

Definitely agree with everyone else about Idris! He did a remarkably amazing job playing the villain.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 23, 2016)

I saw this film, earlier today, and, while I did enjoy it, I would not say that it was a masterpiece, because, while it was very visually impressive and action-packed, it did not feel sufficiently new or groundbreaking with all the major films that have been released recently.

I do have a number of random thoughts about the film, so I shall post them, here.

I have no problem with the storywriters changing Kaa from male to female, but why was she still a villain, as was the case in the 1960's adaptation? In the original book, Kaa is an ally of Mowgli's, so it would have been nice to finally have an adaptation that retains that detail.

The elephants in this film looked more like African elephants than Indian elephants, at least to me, with judging from their sizes, the shapes of their ears, and their tusks, so I wonder how the filmmakers could have made a mistake as drastic as that?

Bill Murry was absolutely brilliant as Baloo; I really enjoyed his trademark style of humor and snark, and found it to be one of the best parts of the film.

I very much liked how Baloo mentioned that female bees sting, while males do not, as not everyone in actuality is aware of that, much to the chagrin of entomologists everyone (also, as another interesting fact, only female mosquitoes drink blood, from which they obtain the nutrients that they need for their eggs, while the males drink only nectar from flowers).

I also liked King Louis in this film, with how he was a _gigantopithecus_ rather than an orangutan, and also with how he behaved similarly to a mafia don, and being voiced by Christopher Walken certainly was a great way to make him unique and memorable.

I see that this version departed from the convention of other adaptations by having Mowgli remain in the jungle, rather than have him leave the jungle and join the humans; that was a bold and interesting decision, but I am nor bothered by it, since it is good that not every adaptation be exactly the same.

Overall, I did enjoy this film, but I feel that it simply is not necessary for the Walt Disney Company to be producing so many live-action remakes of its old animated films; that simply seems to be a blatant attempt at making money, but at least the filmmakers are putting effort into the films.



ensoriki said:


> The 1994 one was already a master piece.



I am very glad to see that another person here has seen the 1994 version, since I believe that that version was most excellent, as it not only focused on Mowgli's life in the jungle, but it also heavily featured the subject of British imperialism and how it clashed with the native Indian culture. I do wish that that film was better remembered, today.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 24, 2016)

Stunna said:


> movie was good
> 
> songs should have been cut tho
> 
> ...


Yeah pretty much this, it had it's good moments and it's cringeworthy ones - specially when it was about the random talking animals.
But over all I actually enjoyed it.

And no I had absolutely no intention on seeing this but a girl made me go so I had no choice in the matter as it was either that or the Hunter vs Icequeen movie.




Catalyst75 said:


> If Lion King was given the live-action treatment, imagine what that would be like.
> 
> If done right, the epic could go right through the roof.


That movie has been done before and it would actually have to be called Hamlet.
Lionking was basically Kimba+hamlett morphing.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 24, 2016)

While I did not like how Kaa was evil in this film, I must admit that that new version of _Trust in Me_ was amazing, and I really liked how dark and seductive it was; I wonder how it would sound as a heavy metal song being sung by Joan Jett or Ann Wilson?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> While I did not like how Kaa was evil in this film


wut


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 24, 2016)

Stunna said:


> wut



Kaa was a friend and ally of Mowgli in the original book, so I was hoping that this adaptation would keep that detail, but I was disappointed that that did not happen.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Apr 24, 2016)

Did they ever mention what species of constrictor Kaa was in the books or older films? I've sort of been pondering that since seeing the film. I'm leaning more toward Reticulated, due to the 'region' the film is set in. Thoughts?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Kaa was a friend and ally of Mowgli in the original book, so I was hoping that this adaptation would keep that detail, but I was disappointed that that did not happen.


maybe you'll get that in the next _Jungle Book _movie


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2016)

RisingVengeance said:


> Did they ever mention what species of constrictor Kaa was in the books or older films? I've sort of been pondering that since seeing the film. I'm leaning more toward Reticulated, due to the 'region' the film is set in. Thoughts?



Kaa's species is never mentioned in this film or the 1967 film, but, in the original book, he is a python, although I am not certain if the author is any more specific than that.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2018)




----------

